# Happy Birthday Seb



## Semper Fidelis (Oct 9, 2009)

1 member is celebrating a birthday on 10-09-2009:

-Seb (born in 1964, Age: 45)


Happy Birthday!


----------



## (^^)Regin (Oct 9, 2009)

*happy b-day*

誕生日おめでとうございます！
Happy Birthday from Japan!


----------



## OPC'n (Oct 9, 2009)

Happy birthday!!


----------



## baron (Oct 9, 2009)

Happy Birthday.


----------



## Blue Tick (Oct 9, 2009)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Seb (Oct 9, 2009)

Thanks guys and Sarah of course  . I am a blessed (and slightly older) man in many ways.

I praise God for His grace and for carrying me thus far through this strange journey of life. 

New York style strawberry cheesecake and Buffalo wings tonight. Yum Yum!


----------



## Piano Hero (Oct 9, 2009)

Happy birthday!!!!


----------



## Berean (Oct 9, 2009)

*Happy Birthday*, *Seb!*


----------

